# Sheepshead Mobile Bay



## brentste (Dec 18, 2018)

Hello all.. Long time reader, first time posting. This forum is such a great place for newbies like myself to learn from your experiences. Thank you to everyone who contributes your thoughts and ideas here! 

I'm bringing my boys and the boat down for some New Year Fishing and will probably spend most of our time in the creeks and rivers chasing trout and hopefully a flounder and some reds. Was wondering if there were any sheepshead in the bay or if anything was on the artificial reefs this time of year?


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Go around the platforms


----------



## Bama Rick (Apr 13, 2017)

The artificial reefs in the bay will hold sheepshead all winter. Lots of use when the weather allows. Get there early or squeeze in the best you can. Try not to drift on or across the reef, especially if others are already there. Play nice and the guides / locals will help you out.


----------



## brentste (Dec 18, 2018)

Thanks for the updates guys! Will post a report after our trip! Merry Christmas


----------



## oneshirthero (Jun 6, 2017)

is there a chart of the artificial reefs in the bay?


----------



## aqua-holic (Jan 23, 2010)

oneshirthero said:


> is there a chart of the artificial reefs in the bay?


here you go

https://www.outdooralabama.com/artificial-reefs/inshore-reef-zones


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

You can even put the reefs on cell phone.


----------

